# 1998 BMW 740i rear end



## xxbimmerboyxx (Feb 9, 2008)

ok well my friend has a 1998 740i and the rear end blew out of it last night well he wants to put a rear end in that will rev lower at high speeds (140km/h) in the gears or the same rear end will and pumpkins fit in there from other BMW maybe a 540i 6speed


----------



## HickBMWBOy (Feb 6, 2009)

Anyone know about this ????? I just had the same problem


----------



## burn740i (Feb 23, 2008)

What about pumpkins?



If you want it to rev lower at higher speed, you need a lower ratio. If I recall correctly, the 540i/6 uses a 3.15 rear, whereas a stock 740i (non-sport) uses a 2.92. If he wants to rev lower, look for something lower than a 2.92, like a 2.73.


----------



## HickBMWBOy (Feb 6, 2009)

yea thats what i need what BMW's pumpkin will bolt on to my 740i with a lower gear ratio for lower rpm's


----------



## Sixdown (Mar 5, 2008)

what the heck's a pumpkin. It's called a differential.


----------



## HickBMWBOy (Feb 6, 2009)

yea what ever same thing. any ways ive been reading and all e38s have an open differential. well i want a possi with a higher gear ratio because my e38 killed my buddys G35 before but he changed his differential to a 3.5 finial drive now i cant keep up to him so i was thinking of puting a 3.15 finial drive from the sport e38 put is that a possi. is there any possi differentials that willl fit in my e38 as to i am not a fan of taking it to the shop to have it done and can't really calabrate gears


----------



## BLACK7 (Feb 26, 2009)

HickBMWBOy said:


> yea what ever same thing. any ways ive been reading and all e38s have an open differential. well i want a possi with a higher gear ratio because my e38 killed my buddys G35 before but he changed his differential to a 3.5 finial drive now i cant keep up to him so i was thinking of puting a 3.15 finial drive from the sport e38 put is that a possi. is there any possi differentials that willl fit in my e38 as to i am not a fan of taking it to the shop to have it done and can't really calabrate gears


Hmmm......cant spell either


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

speaking of positive traction, mine seems to lock while doing a burnout, on wet or dry pavement. as far as finding a complete diff, i dunno. i'm going ot try and find different gears and a heavy duty locker. not really that difficult to put together.


----------

